# Puppy Classes



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley just hit her 17 week mark on Monday and we are going to the puppy class orientation tonight. I am worried that she will be bored in the class because we have already trained with her so much and she has a huge vocabulary of commands. This is the description for the class:

"Socialization and introduction to training with exercises tailored to the younger dog. Basic grooming, health hints, house soiling, chewing, biting, barking, digging, etc." 

I feel like we are already ahead of the curve in every aspect. She is very well socialized, so I wouldn't want to pay the class fee just for more socialization. The "beginner" class sounds like a much better fit, but it says it's for dogs 5 months and older. She's only 3 weeks away from 5 months. Should I ask if we can test for the next level up, or just stick with the puppy class?

I guess this is what happens when you start intensive training with your pup from day one. 8)


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

If your pup is well socialized like you said, then I would wait for the next round of classes or test up. You (your pup) will not be happy in a ho-hum class. Use your $ & time to get the most benefit.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I would wait also...Vizslas need the challenge and it sounds like the first class you mentioned might not be enough of one.

We did a beginner puppy class with a trainer (not your typical Puppy Kindergarten from Petco or Petsmart) - reviewed stay, leave it, drop it, come, heel, etc. in a HIGHLY distracting environment. We had also been training Pippa since the week we got her. She knew most of the commands we went over in the class- but the distracting environment of 5 other puppies was really invaluable to her training. 

We are actually heading to "Teen Puppy" in 2 weeks. Can't wait


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I'm going to go to the orientation and ask about moving her to the beginner class. If they don't have room, I think we will either wait or I will get a private trainer.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

threefsh said:


> Thanks for the advice! I'm going to go to the orientation and ask about moving her to the beginner class. If they don't have room, I think we will either wait or I will get a private trainer.


Yeah, my wife at the time we got Ozkar wasn't as experienced as me with dogs so she decided to go to puppy pre-school. I went along but was totally bored. So was Ozkar, as we had already learned all the things they were teaching and the next three weeks of classes were repeats and repetition of the first class. In the end, she went to two more and stopped as she already knew more from learning from me for the 3 months prior. 

I would try and get upgraded into the next level. They will try and talk you out of it, telling you that you will pick up behavioural things in the early classes. But I am of the belief it just bores the dog and is not worth it for the maybe one or two small or minor things you may pick up. At least that is my experience here in Oz. I can't imagine it being much difference in the U.S. I've been there, we are just a smaller version of you guys, with different accents and hopping wildlife!!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> I would try and get upgraded into the next level. They will try and talk you out of it, telling you that you will pick up behavioural things in the early classes. But I am of the belief it just bores the dog and is not worth it for the maybe one or two small or minor things you may pick up. At least that is my experience here in Oz. I can't imagine it being much difference in the U.S. I've been there, we are just a smaller version of you guys, with different accents and hopping wildlife!!!


It's funny you say they would try to talk us into the puppy class because that's EXACTLY what happened! In the end, they agreed that we could bring her to puppy class and they would evaluate her then. I have a feeling they must have people *say* their dogs are ready for the next class level when they aren't.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We did puppy pre-school when Odin was 13 weeks old at a training facility called Who's Walking Who. (Those in the GTA I would highly recommend them. They even have trainer who owns a V.)

We're we ahead of every other puppy? Yes, however it was still very worthwhile. 
Our trainers realized we were ahead of the game, and ensured Odins training was more advanced, always giving us different tips and techniques. 
We ended up getting a lot of one on one time with the trainers, and working on his problem areas and special concerns. They covered a lot of the basics such as sit, down, drop it, leave it and loose leash walking.
Absolutely worth it.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Good point kristen! My biggest concern is the "social" time during puppy class. The trainer showed us the pens they put the puppies in and my Riley is much taller than the sides of the pens. I'm having visions of her leaping over the sides to go visit other dogs and people. 

I'll give y'all an update after Tuesday. I'm sure the trainers will know what's best.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

1st class went well! When the trainer saw what Riley could do, she immediately said we could move to the next class level (beginner). Riley had 2hrs of training (puppy class then beginner class) and she was so good! I'm surprised with her ADD personality that she was able to focus for that long. She showed off for me and did a bunch of sit/stays as well as doing really well with practicing heeling. She was the youngest in the class by far, but one of the best behaved! I am so proud of my little girl. ;D

The trainer gave me a GREAT tip... I didn't realize that I reach into my pocket to grab a treat before I give Riley a command. She said to only reach for the treat *after* Riley has obeyed the command. Riley was sitting every time I reached for my pocket! Oops! :-[


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

That sounds like it worked out perfect!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, that's a surprisingly good outcome I would think! Glad it worked out so well for you. Riley certainly was a good pup hanging in there for two hours of training!! Well Did!!


----------

